# Dialling in the Feldgrind..



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

It looks like a few people here have got hold of one of these recently so having got my cosmetic second direct from Knock last week I thought it might be useful to post about experiences so far, and perhaps hear how others are getting on with theirs.

After 5 brews now it feels like today's grind has hit the sweet spot as it was easily the best brew I've had for ages (Jolly Bean Rocko - roasted 21/11 but now with the mighty F better than ever!)

The burrs were run in with 100g of old beans* instead of the recommended uncooked 'minute' rice whatever that is (like a muppet bought cooked '2 minute' rice.. then read the instructions properly!). Possibly the burrs aren't quite as run in as would be with rice (assuming it's harder) but using the recommended setting range seems to be giving the expected grind so it looks like the burrs are at least close to run in.

Started off at the course end of the recommended 1.8-2.0 range for V60, it was good but somehow not quite there. Not being an expert on detecting these things but thought it could be under-extracted, so gradually made the grinds finer, ending up at todays possibly ideal setting of 1.10 (for 20g beans/ 330g water at 2.0 the tbt was 2m40s+40s, and 3m05s+40s with slightly fewer beans (19g) at 1.10). I might still try a finer grind, if only to find where the limit is before over-extraction.

I was already impressed with the design and build of the Feldgrind, but now it's dialled in with the resulting cleaner brew it's fully come up to expectations. It also grinds in about half the time of my old mini mill so I really couldn't be any happier!









* No doubt being of the supermarket variety it will be of little interest to most here (and quite rightly as it turns out) but these were my old favourite Waitrose 1 Kenya AA, which unfortunately has gone from hero to zero for me recently.. the roast profile seems messed up with the last two packs which were bitter and burnt.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You might find PPapa's excellent thread useful.

Here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212&p=401676#post401676


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Yep, a very useful reference.. hopefully absorbed most of that before taking the plunge..


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've got a half kilo of very cheap Tchibo family coffee for running in of the burrs..also ordered the cosmetic second.

How long did you wait after charging of your account?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

UK delivery was 3 working days from placing the order.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

I received mine in 4 days.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucky you ;-)

I've got another bag of Tchibo family in anticipation :-D it is only 4 euro for half kilo... wonder what they have against families as it is a really oily and overroasted, almost burned coffee :-D


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Is it really necessary to run in the burrs? What happens if you just start grinding for coffee right away? I've had a couple of MBK grinders (and a Kinu M47) and - being totally ignorant of good practice - just started using them, right off the bat.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

tdfg7583 said:


> Is it really necessary to run in the burrs? What happens if you just start grinding for coffee right away? I've had a couple of MBK grinders (and a Kinu M47) and - being totally ignorant of good practice - just started using them, right off the bat.


Less consistent grind or grind size might shift once they initially wear a bit, I would imagine.

I had two Felds and didn't do anything with either. They were both fine.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It was necessary with the Eureka Mignon, very inconsistent at the beginning, became very consistent after having cca. 2 kilos of beans through.

Perhaps the effect is not so pronounced with a 38 mm conical burrs


----------



## rey_one (Jan 19, 2017)

Whatever you do, do not run it in with parboiled rice like described in the manual









I did, grinding the rice was very hard but doable. I don't know what happened to the burrs while I did - but what came off was the knob..

The loctite which should prevent the loosening of the screw broke and now the knob is loosening himself every now and then while grinding.

Looking for some new loctite on the bay right now..!

Cheers,

Rey


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

woo hoo, the delivery man just handed me a cylindrical and heavy package from UK









now for the unpacking..so excited









edit: yes, it is THE feldgrind..so cold from the van...burrs nicely tightened at zero, now for the Tchibo burr seasoning









I ordered on Jan/26, my card was charged the same day, the stamp on package is dated Feb/1, so the delivery itself took 9 days..guess that the Heathrow worldwide distribution centre is the culprit, as the Portaspresso Rossa PG from @Dylan is stuck there now as I can see from tracking info


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Stanic said:


> woo hoo, the delivery man just handed me a cylindrical and heavy package from UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are probably trying to figure out what it is! haha.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Stanic said:


> woo hoo, the delivery man just handed me a cylindrical and heavy package from UK


Good to hear, now to get busy with the Tchibos!

So far I've been getting best results at 1.10-1.11, aiming for tbts around 3m30s-4m now (19/330g) with some new Dutch filters, which drain a bit slower than the previous Japanese types.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I have managed to grind the whole kilo, my wrist really hurts now









and couldn't resist a quick dripper, with red honey processed finca frailes from Costa Rica, very floral with lingering sweet nutty aftertaste, even if I had the grind set too fine - 1.6, I am impressed


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Stanic said:


> even if I had the grind set too fine - 1.6, I am impressed


I'll be trying 2.0 next time, latest tbt was a bit long at 1.12 setting with MWJB's suggested 50s intervals (for 19/300g)..


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I will try the aeropress tomorrow at work, there is now a black honey process Caturra from Costa Rica and I am also looking forward to use the Concept Art metal disk, wonder what the flavours will be


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the brew with aeropress was also nice, with a long liquorice aftertaste


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Just got my Feldgrind through!

I ended up getting a black seconds from the MBK site. It was only after ordering that I read through the horror stories on here... However I'm really pleased to say that I received my Feldgrind really quickly and without a hitch - I ordered it 23rd Feb at 9:30pm and it was out for delivery on the 24th.

It's been delivered quicker than the beans I've ordered from Dark Arts, so for the minute it's just sat there looking pretty


----------

